# Tried to go fishing this morning



## Jim (Feb 10, 2007)

Saturday morning I got up early, put on my long-johns, dressed quietly,
made my lunch, slipped quietly into the garage, hooked the boat 
up to the truck, and proceeded to back out into a torrential downpour. 

There was snow mixed with the rain and the wind was blowing 50 mph.I
pulled back into the garage, turned on the radio, and discovered that the
weather would be bad throughout the entire day. 

I went back into the house, quietly undressed, and slipped back into bed.
There I cuddled up to my wife's back, now with a different anticipation, and whispered,
"The weather out there is terrible." 

She sleepily replied, "Can you believe my stupid husband is out fishing
in that shit?"


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 10, 2007)

:lol: Thats a good one


----------

